# vorgerichtliche kosten?



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

Hallo,

mein bruder hat hier ne mahnung bekommen, weil er verpennt hat zu bezahlen. der betrag ist 30,80 €, die Mahngebühren betragen demnach richtigerweise 39,00 mit dem satz von 1,3. 
allerdings ist noch ein betrag angegeben der sich "vorgerichtliche Kosten nennt" und mit 15 € zu buche schlägt. was ist darunter zu verstehen? das alles sind doch vorgerichtliche kosten...versteh ich nicht

schonmal danke für eure antworten!

gruß

_aus Recht und Gesetz verschoben modaction _


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2007)

*AW: vorgerichtliche kosten?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38724


----------



## Arefriendselectric (11 März 2007)

*AW: vorgerichtliche kosten?*

Wurde Seitens des Gläubigers schon ein externes Inkassoinstitut zwischengeschaltet ?


----------

